# Kindle 2 display and fonts



## tedsan (Mar 3, 2009)

The K2 display is an area of much controversy. Some love the display, some hate it, and many see room for improvement. Here's an opportunity to take a broader poll to get an idea about how people feel about it. If you have a Kindle 2, please post your vote.


----------



## nirslsk (Apr 8, 2009)

I voted 'too low contrast for comfortable extended reading', but honestly, compared to real paper which is drastically easier to read I would go as far as unacceptable. I realize that it might be physically impossible for electronic ink to truly catch up to paper, but they really need to try harder, and right now the technology just isn't there yet. This isn't a kindle 2 specific complaint by the way. That said, I saw the sans-serif hack on the amazon kindle 2 forum and it looks like a massive improvement to what the kindle 2 offers right now. Amazon would do well to let people change the font type on the fly. How hard can it be for the actual programmer of the device if a hacker, talented as they obviously are, can do it.


----------



## mel5051 (Apr 8, 2009)

I gave it the lowest vote.  The K1 can be read at the lowest font but the K2 in the case of the two that they sent me could only barely be read at font 3 without getting a headache.  

The vertical lines in letters would be dark while anything curved would be wispy light.  

In addition both K2's faded in the sunlight.  

I was at the end of my 30 days so I opted to send the replacement back for a refund which is going to take 8 weeks or more.

I miss my K2 and I'll buy again when I start seeing posts that the problems have been dealt with by Amazon.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I cant help wonder.. how hard would it be to design the device so we can CHOOSE our own contrast.. it would be pretty simple


----------



## TroyMich (Apr 8, 2009)

I did not own a K1 so when I pre-ordered and received one of the first K2's I did not have anything to compare it to. Nevertheless, I immediately called CS to check and see if I could increase the contrast as many of the on-line images on the Amazon site seem to show the screen with more contrast. They gave me little satisfaction and said there was no contrast adjustment on the Kindle.

I did not have a chance to really use the Kindle since that time but my wife just this weekend downloaded a book and after an hour of reading came to me to ask about the contrast. I had not mentioned that I too had an issue. With that I researched to see if we were unique - quickly finding that this is obviously a big problem - I called CS to complain and they transferred me to Tech Support which gave me no satisfaction - I have passed my thirty days for return and really do not want to return it - and I did not want a replacement because it seems that this is a software issue - at least I hope it is. 

I like the technology - I will keep the K2 - I just hope that they will come up with a firmware fix that will help the contrast problem and I have already sent complaints to [email protected]! 

I appreciate what you are doing as well believe with continued pressure from users and competition - they will fix this!


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Well I will respond as one that has no problem with it (as we seem to be in the minority).  I never had a K1, so maybe if I saw that I would see the difference, but I have the font on the second smallest setting and I have absolutely no problem reading it.  I wouldn’t say it’s as sharp as a tack, but I feel no eyestrain or headaches because of it.  

Though I would say that I think it would be a good idea for Amazon to allow for the user to determine the darkness of the font.  I think this would make many people happy.  Though I wouldn’t even begin to understand e-ink and it’s capabilities, so I don’t even know if this would be possible!  I would assume that there are more limitations on e-ink then other electronic devices we are used to.

Cheers!
Rachel


----------



## JGA (Apr 15, 2009)

Absolutely no problems here.   In the sun and under the book light my contrast is even sharper. I decided to get a Kindle when the K1 was it but they ran out right before I was ready to order so the K2 is the only one I have had.  Knowing what I know now I'd do it all over again!   If I'm not mistaken (and could be) I saw a K2 before I bought mine but it was different (even the location of the on/off switch), so I'm wondering if changes were made in different runs of the K2 - just wondering.  Anyone else seen this?  On second thought she may have had the K1 and doesn't know it.


----------



## ladynightshade (Apr 2, 2009)

I currently own a K1 (my mothers) and a K2 (mine) And after a day of comparing and loving both I have decided that though the contrast has -changed- i do not see it for the better or the worse. Gabby (K1) is slower at page turning and over all hiccups a good deal more when getting a new book. 

Eros, my K2, is only a few hours old but he is holding his own. I'm picky, very picky, and even I know that they are working under constraints. I see this as similar to Windows problem. How can one put in -everything- forget nothing and still have enough space on the device to make people happy and it functional and still turn a profit?

It's not simple, it may seem to be, but its not. Eros I read at level 3 and am perfectly happy, I have estigmatism so too much smaller and my eyes will strain. Almost anyones eyes will. I can read on him longer than I can a true paper back due to the whiteness of the paper. 

The gray scale is being used because MOST eyes will try to focus on the white of the paper and the black of the ink and strain, the same goes for computer reading. The bright white versus the black causes the eyes to focus in too much and strain. This is not an attempt at shoddy work or not caring about what people want, it is merely scientific. even the FDA goes off how many people an item kills, not how many it doesn't. if 90% of the people are happy and 10% are not, its a win. 

I have no doubt with firmware updates there will be improvement, but this is an untouched world they are venturing in. Give them a break, does anyone remember iPod one? It was a brick! and Sony Walkman? Those never got smaller, give them a chance, breathe, look at the good. you're not paying 25+ dollars for a new release of 20+ dollars for the New York Times.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

ladynightshade said:


> I currently own a K1 (my mothers) and a K2 (mine) And after a day of comparing and loving both I have decided that though the contrast has -changed- i do not see it for the better or the worse. Gabby (K1) is slower at page turning and over all hiccups a good deal more when getting a new book.
> 
> Eros, my K2, is only a few hours old but he is holding his own. I'm picky, very picky, and even I know that they are working under constraints. I see this as similar to Windows problem. How can one put in -everything- forget nothing and still have enough space on the device to make people happy and it functional and still turn a profit?
> 
> ...


There is so much that I love about the K2. (Also own a K1). But, the bottom line is that is is a book reader and I have to be able to read it. I had a sun-fading issue on two so far and am receiving the second replacement today. The severe sun fading problem mine had made it impossible to read at any size text.

Not all of us have 20-20 vision and with the light text issue, which I consider separate from the sun-fading issue, I can only read my Kindle at font sizes 5 or 6 and am noticing eyestrain sooner than I did with my K1 at the same size text.

I certainly am willing to give Amazon a chance but this is the second version of Kindle and it seem to be going downhill in this most crucial area - readability. I hope they can fix this with a software update but from what I've read, they don't even acknowledge that it is a problem. As a loyal long-time (since the beginning) Amazon customer, I'm very disappointed in this attitude.

If the sun-fading issue is solved when I get my replacement today, I will keep the K2, hoping for a software update for the light text issue. Wish me luck, everyone.


----------



## KumaJim (Mar 30, 2009)

Since receiving My first Kindle 2,I've ordered three more.
One each for My wife and daughter in law and My oldest son.
So the ages vary from 31 thru 66 and all of Us has discussed
on clear the type is for reading.
I hope that when the color version of Kindle is released,then
We'll be able to enjoy graphics and photos.

    No entertainment is so cheap as
    reading nor any pleasure so lasting

            Jim


----------



## mel5051 (Apr 8, 2009)

Kindle 2.0.3(327610024) released today and coming in batches....


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

mel5051 said:


> Kindle 2.0.3(327610024) released today and coming in batches....


Any word yet on if it includes a font improvement?


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

I've had no trouble reading on mine. I never owned a K1. When I saw the display, I thought, "Wow. This is amazingly close to paper."

I'm 28, and I've had glasses since I was 4. I cannot see the E on the eye chart. For that matter, unless the eye chart is illuminated, I cannot even see the chart.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

KumaJim said:


> Since receiving My first Kindle 2,I've ordered three more.
> One each for My wife and daughter in law and My oldest son.
> So the ages vary from 31 thru 66 and all of Us has discussed
> on clear the type is for reading.
> ...


Jim - Welcome to KindleBoards. So glad to have you join us. Wow, a 4 Kindle family! That must be a record. I think there is lots here on KB to keep your whole family busy. You can go over to the Intro and Welcomes Board and post a little about yourself and get a proper welcome.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I just installed the font hack and LOVE IT... this totally erases any and all doubts.  I thought mine was okay before, but this is outstanding.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok, I think I'm going to have to give this a try. I don't have any contrast issues with mine, but I'm one of those people who does things just because she can.

I will however wait until after I install the newest Kindle update.


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

KumaJim said:


> Since receiving My first Kindle 2,I've ordered three more.
> One each for My wife and daughter in law and My oldest son.
> So the ages vary from 31 thru 66 and all of Us has discussed
> on clear the type is for reading.
> ...


I guess with this whole family on the Kindle, buying ebooks is not a problem as it would be cheaper for you guys having many member of the family to share it with. Having had my eyes just adjusted to being nearsighted, I too have problem with the contrast option also.


----------

